# Amp inside sub box?



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

So I'm doing some work on a guys car, basic clean boot install and I'm running into space issues, I was going to put a false floor in and have the amps under the false floor, that's where I hit my first problem he wants to keep his spare for legality reasons (though I think that's the least of his problems for roadworthy) so there isn't enough depth in the floor to hide the amps, so they'd be sticking up through the floor partially, I thought that would look nice actually as all the wiring would be hidden. But he doesn't want that, so he said put one amp angled up in the back corner and the other amp under his front seat, no probs I thought thats easy done. 

So today I was just doing some work on the car and went to check the whole amp under the seat thing, 2nd problem amp doesn't fit under seat the seats really low and clips the top of the amp. So I was standing there looking at it all and relised the sub amp would fit easily inside the sub box. Now I'm sure I've seen this done before, and figure the only real issue is vibration but that shouldn't be any different to if it was bolted to the outside of the box, obviously I'll rubber mount the amp to help remove the vibration. The only other issue is heat but the box is 2.5cubes sealed so there is a fair bit of air in there, plus the movement of air inside the box from the subs might help with cooling.

Can you guys see any other issues other then those listed and the initial gain setting etc...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Luke352 said:


> So I was standing there looking at it all and relised the sub amp would fit easily inside the sub box. Now I'm sure I've seen this done before, and figure the only real issue is vibration but that shouldn't be any different to if it was bolted to the outside of the box, obviously I'll rubber mount the amp to help remove the vibration. The only other issue is heat but the box is 2.5cubes sealed so there is a fair bit of air in there, plus the movement of air inside the box from the subs might help with cooling.
> 
> Can you guys see any other issues other then those listed and the initial gain setting etc...


 [ I love humor ]

Raise his seat ! [ washers, etc.., ].


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

http://forums.corvetteforum.com/showthread.php?t=2100623


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

I would not put an amp inside the sub box as I believe it would get cooked, and if not the heat might effect the sub, audibly as well as in longevity.
The routes I would go are spacing the seat up, find a way to lower the amp, or install a false floor and provide a way to secure the spare tire.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

What kind of amp is it? Hopefully nothing with a fan....

I'd guess that the amp mounted to the inside of the box is almost exactly the same as having it mounted to the outside. Just make sure it's on some rubber. Neoprene comes to mind as something you might want to try in about 2 layers to decouple it from the box.

Is the box ported or sealed?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> I'd guess that the amp mounted to the inside of the box is almost exactly the same as having it mounted to the outside


What about heat?

What about..... adjusting the controls? 

"Yes, it is horrible... this idea"


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> What about heat?
> 
> What about..... adjusting the controls?
> 
> "Yes, it is horrible... this idea"


He said "Can you guys see any other issues other then those listed and the initial gain setting etc..."

I asked him whether or not the box was ported for the sole purpose of heat issues. If the box is ported it's a no brainer and will do just fine inside the box with respect to heat. If the box is sealed, that could be a different story. Which is also why I asked him what amp he's running.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well the box is sealed but it's 2.5cubes so rather large.

Unfortunately the spare tyre ain't going anywhere, and the spacing the seat up an inch probably isn't an option, the cars a little sports thing (Mitsubishi FTO) I know the initial setup will be a ***** but after that it will never be touched. Amps a Kicker KX200.2, I hear you guys about the heat thing, though thing is compared to some of my other options it's probably the largest air space I could fit it in. 

I hate working on other people's cars, your own car you can look at the options and work out whats possible and what your happy to live with, other people just seem to think you can work miracles. Thing is I'm not really getting anything out of this, guys a Personal Trainer for my missus at the gym and she wanted some extra classes coming up to our wedding so I'm doing this work on his car in exchange for some extra classes for her, so I'm getting **** all out of this really, can you tell this car is ****ting me off.


----------



## qtipextra (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, dont do it.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> Here's the fix I'd suggest. Make a recess into the box to seat the amp. Basically you'll cut a hole the side of the amp on one side of the box, then recess a panel back into the box the same depth as the amp. That will keep the amp exposed to the outside air and still keep the box the same size. You can make up for the lost air volume by stuffing the box full of polyfill or some fiberglass insulation.


I think that's what sublimz posted above. It's probably the best idea.


----------



## Jhemi80 (Jul 18, 2008)

I say do it. If the Trainer is being obnoxious about the install, then I say screw em. Hopefully the amp survives 6 months to a year in there and if it fails after that then oh well, too bad for him. Hell, do it just to see what happens!


----------



## Piman (Aug 8, 2008)

The amp WILL overheat inside that box no matter the size and that installation would likely void any warrantee. I would avoid it even in a ported box as there is not that much air transfer even in this.

I does not matter if there is air movement over the amp if it is just the same air that is being passed over it.

The mounting to the side of the sub box does sound like the best option in your case but either mount it directly on the side or if you are recessing it then leave space around it to allow the air to circulate.

James


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

What about the engine compartment  !


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Piman said:


> The amp WILL overheat inside that box no matter the size and that installation would likely void any warrantee. I would avoid it even in a ported box as there is not that much air transfer even in this.
> 
> I does not matter if there is air movement over the amp if it is just the same air that is being passed over it.
> 
> ...


It's all old gear so warrenty is a non issue, but obviously I don't want to install something in a way that is likely to kill it. 

I actually remembered where I'd seen it before, I believe it was in a car audio mag in a show car they had mounted an amp or two inside the sub box but I believe that was a ported box so there was the ability there for different air to be circuilated around it, it was actually a Kicker demo car. There is physically no room on the side of the box, although if I sink it in a bit it MIGHT fit, I'll have to do some measurements.

Think I'm just going to have to go looking elsewhere, what a pain in the ass this car is turning into.

I'm interested now though I might try this as a bit of a project one day with a spare box and sub I have lying around I'll run it with the amp out in the open and I'll monitor the temp with a thermocouple, then I'll mount it inside the box and monitor it again and compare temp over time, and see how big an affect it has, if I do try it one day I'll make sure to post my findings.

Thanks for the input guys.

Luke


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I think I've seen the Kicker Demo vehicle you're referring to Luke....and when I initially read your thread that install stuck out in my mind.

I believe it displayed the amp and had blue neon to highlight.

Demo vehicles are a different animal than daily drivers.

But you could try it...if it fry's...it fry's.:blush:


----------

